# Vomit attack man told to behave



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Vomit attack man told to behave * 

A man has admitted assaulting a woman by pouring a basin of vomit over her head in Aberdeen.

Father-of-three James Russell, 40, carried out the attack following an alcohol-fuelled argument at a house. The victim was holding the basin when Russell took it from her and tipped its contents over her head, Aberdeen Sheriff Court was told.

Sheriff Kenneth Stewart deferred sentence on Russell for six months to allow him to be of good behaviour.

Senior fiscal depute Jim Craigen said: "Before this incident took place a fair amount of alcohol had been taken."

Russell claimed it was in the heat of the moment and that he regretted the incident, which took place on 27 May. He will return to court on 2 March next year for sentence


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

Gosh that is SICK! I bet that sucked though to have puke poured over your head. 
Wonder if it had chunks in it? lol lol


----------

